# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  Đấu giá...!!

## ducduy9104

Noel sắp đến mà túi tiền lại sắp vơi, nay chà đồ nhôm cầm cự qua ngày.

Bộ Motor và biến tần Brushless Panasonic.
Em nó công suất 750W, 3000rpm, nhưng vóc dáng nhỏ gọn, biến tần kèm theo cũng nhỏ xíu phù hợp cho anh em chế máy mini. Tuy nhỏ gọn nhưng moment rất mạnh và thay đồi nhỏ khi lên vòng tua cao, qua đai lên chừng 6-7k vòng vẫn còn khỏe chán. Biến tần là điều khiển tốc độ vòng kín và có thể kết nối với mach3 như các loại thông dụng.

Clip test êm ru bà rù.
https://youtu.be/LtUEg1X6l00

Giá khởi điểm 1tr3.
Bước giá không quá 200k và chia hết cho 10k.
Thời gian kết thúc đấu giá là đến hết *8 giờ 59 phút* Thứ *6* ngày *25* tháng 12, 2015.

Chúc các bác vui.

----------


## ducduy9104



----------


## ducduy9104

https://youtu.be/LtUEg1X6l00

----------


## thuhanoi

hi, thấy đấu giá lại ngứa tay Giá khởi điểm nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## Letungquang

Hô hô.em cũng ngứa ngáy mấy ngón tay. 1,4tr

----------


## ducduy9104

Up lên cho các bác thấy ạ, hàng đẹp trai cho bác nào thích chơi pulley spindle.

----------


## ducduy9104

Em xin phép đá lên cho các bác nào cần ạ.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe còn tgian mà bác Duy. Các bác â´y canh h cuôi ko ah  :Smile: )

----------


## mrcao86

để e sút nhẹ lên cho rực rỡ 1500k

----------


## ducduy9104

> Hehe còn tgian mà bác Duy. Các bác â´y canh h cuôi ko ah )


He he em biết chứ nhưng do view ít nên em mới đá nó lên cho nhiều bác thấy, chứ có bác cần lại không thấy bài.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe mua dc con này, lấy kéo mấy cái đầu cắt nhỏ nhỏ là hết bài luôn. torque cao kéo qua đai lên 6k là ăn nhôm ngọt sớt. Em nhích phát 1550k  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

m trả 1tr6 nhé

----------


## thuhanoi

Quên mất tiêu tưởng đến 22h chứ  :Big Grin:

----------


## ducduy9104

Bộ brushless đã thuộc về bác *Nguyen Tuan*, bác vui lòng liên hệ em hoặc để lại sđt để nhận hàng ạ. Bộ này có kèm theo 4 bạc lót để lắp vào mặt bích.

----------


## hung1706

ack ack em cũng tưởng 22h chứ..@@. Chúc mừng bác Nguyen Tuan...
Có bể gạch thì chắc đến lượt em hehehe

----------

